# [Risolto]: Aggiornamento fallito.

## Lux-68

Buongiorno,

dopo aver effettuato l'ultimo aggiornamento del world a febbraio 2015, ho aggiornato il sistema questa settimana.

Ricevo questi errori:

```

# emerge --keep-going y -uavDN world

.............................................................

Total: 475 packages (384 upgrades, 35 new, 5 in new slots, 51 reinstalls, 10 uninstalls), Size of downloads: 2346076 KiB

Conflict: 34 blocks

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/icu:0

  (dev-libs/icu-55.1:0/55::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (dev-libs/icu-54.1-r1:0/54a::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-libs/icu:0/54a= required by (media-libs/libcdr-0.1.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^^                                                                                                 

    (and 4 more with the same problem)

kde-base/kdelibs:4

  (kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.8:4/4.14::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.8:4[aqua=] required by (kde-base/akonadiconsole-4.14.8:4/4.14::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                         

    (and 38 more with the same problem)

  (kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.3-r1:4/4.14::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.3:4[aqua=,nepomuk] required by (kde-apps/nepomuk-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

                                      ^^^^^^^                                                                                                     

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.13.1:4[aqua=,nepomuk] required by (kde-base/kdepim-strigi-analyzer-4.4.11.1-r1:4/4.4::gentoo, installed)

                                      ^^^^^^^                                                                                                                        

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by app-text/acroread-9.5.5-r3::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8z_p7:0.9.8 abi_x86_32

Would you like to add these changes to your config files? [Yes/No] no

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- dev-db/virtuoso-odbc-6.1.6::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Johannes Huber <johu@@gentoo.org> (13 Aug 2015)

# Nepomuk removal. Announced via portage news item on 2015/08/11.

# Removal in 30 days. Please switch to the default semantic desktop

# search engine Baloo by globally enabling semantic-destkop use

# flag or by using one of the provided kde/plasma desktop profiles.

- dev-libs/shared-desktop-ontologies-0.11.0::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/nepomuk-widgets-4.14.3::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-apps/nepomuk-4.14.3::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- dev-db/virtuoso-server-6.1.6::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdepim-strigi-analyzer-4.4.11.1-r1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Johannes Huber <johu@gentoo.org> (10 Aug 2015)

# Masked for removal in 30 days. Not needed anymore for

# KDE Old PIM 4.4.2015.06.

- kde-base/nepomuk-core-4.14.3::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- dev-libs/soprano-2.9.4::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.8-r1:=[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?]" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-libs/zlib-1.2.8-r1::gentoo (masked by: )

(dependency required by "media-libs/libpng-1.6.16::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "media-libs/netpbm-10.66.00::gentoo[png]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "app-office/texmaker-4.3::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

Il sistema utilizza 

```

# emerge --info                                    

Portage 2.2.20.1 (python 3.3.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.8.3, glibc-2.19-r1, 3.8.13-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.8.13-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_FX-tm-8150_Eight-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     4004800 total,    623216 free

KiB Swap:    7999484 total,   7619520 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Tue, 18 Aug 2015 06:30:01 +0000

sh bash 4.2_p53

ld ld di GNU (Gentoo 2.24 p1.4) 2.24

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p53::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.1-r4::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.9-r1::gentoo, 3.2.5-r3::gentoo, 3.3.5-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.13.11::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3::gentoo, 1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.12.6::gentoo, 1.13.4::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3::gentoo, 4.7.3-r1::gentoo, 4.8.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.4::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.0-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.16::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.19-r1::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=bdver1 -mtune=bdver1"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/polkit-1/actions"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=bdver1 -mtune=bdver1"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/"

LANG="it_IT@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 arts bash-completion berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mmxext mng modules mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3 qt3support qt4 readline sdl seccomp semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd theora tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xine xinerama xml xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zeroconf zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="it en" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

Ho visto che ci sono diversi conflitti. Qual'è la procedura ottimale per effettuare un aggiornamento in tale condizione.

Premetto che il kernel che utilizzo è 

```

 # uname -a

Linux Host-001 3.8.13-gentoo #27 SMP Sat Nov 29 23:20:47 CET 2014 x86_64 AMD FX(tm)-8150 Eight-Core Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

Grazie.

----------

## pierino_89

Perlopiù basta leggere:

```
dev-libs/icu:0 

  (dev-libs/icu-55.1:0/55::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by 

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot) 

  (dev-libs/icu-54.1-r1:0/54a::gentoo, installed) pulled in by 

    dev-libs/icu:0/54a= required by (media-libs/libcdr-0.1.1:0/0::gentoo, installed) 

                ^^^^^^^                                                                                                  

    (and 4 more with the same problem) 

```

È molto semplice perché la nuova versione è indifferente a tutti, mentre quella vecchia è richiesta da 5 pacchetti. Dovrebbe capire da solo e non installare la nuova, ma se non lo capisce puoi mascherarla.

```

kde-base/kdelibs:4 

  (kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.8:4/4.14::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by 

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.8:4[aqua=] required by (kde-base/akonadiconsole-4.14.8:4/4.14::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) 

    ^^                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                          

    (and 38 more with the same problem) 

  (kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.3-r1:4/4.14::gentoo, installed) pulled in by 

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.3:4[aqua=,nepomuk] required by (kde-apps/nepomuk-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed) 

                                      ^^^^^^^                                                                                                      

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.13.1:4[aqua=,nepomuk] required by (kde-base/kdepim-strigi-analyzer-4.4.11.1-r1:4/4.4::gentoo, installed) 

                                      ^^^^^^^                                                                                          

```

Qui invece hai 39 pacchetti che pretendono una versione, e uno che ne pretende un'altra. In questo caso se vuoi procedere devi rimuovere il pacchetto che pretende la versione precedente, o bloccare tutti i pacchetti che pretendono quella nuova.

----------

## Lux-68

Innanzitutto grazie.

Purtroppo il mio inglese è limitato e alcune operazioni non mi sono famigliari.

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Perlopiù basta leggere:
> 
> ```
> dev-libs/icu:0 
> 
> ...

 

Se ho ben capito la "mascheratura" viene fatta inserendo il nome del pacchetto in /etc/portage/package.mask.  Nel mio caso dev-libs/icu:0.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> kde-base/kdelibs:4 
> ...

 

In questo caso ho rimosso la kdelibs e ho installato la nuova.  Ma ci sono altri problemi simili. Effettuerò la stessa procedura anche per gli altri.

Prima della richiesta di compilazione il sistema mi indica una serie di Use changes (abi_x86_32) che con gli aggiornamenti precedenti non avevo:

```

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.6-r1::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by kde-apps/kwalletd-4.14.3-r2::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kdebase-runtime-meta-4.14.3::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.2-r1 abi_x86_32

```

Cosa sono le abi_x86_32 ?

Librerie a 32 bit? 

Visto che sono molte (più di 100) queste richieste esiste un modo per inserire la richiesta da riga di comando o si devono inserire in 

/etc/portage/package.use.

Grazie.

----------

## pierino_89

 *Lux-68 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se ho ben capito la "mascheratura" viene fatta inserendo il nome del pacchetto in /etc/portage/package.mask.  Nel mio caso dev-libs/icu:0.

 

No, il tuo è un problema legato alla versione del pacchetto, quindi devi solo mascherarne la versione specifica.

La sintassi in generale è questa:

dev-libs/icu (il pacchetto)

dev-libs/icu:0/55 (lo slot 0 del pacchetto)

=dev-libs/icu-55.1 (la versione specifica del pacchetto)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> In questo caso ho rimosso la kdelibs e ho installato la nuova.  Ma ci sono altri problemi simili. Effettuerò la stessa procedura anche per gli altri.
> 
> 

 

Ed era esattamente ciò che non dovevi fare, perché adesso al prossimo aggiornamento generale troverai kde-base/kdepim-strigi-analyzer che pretende di fare il downgrade di kdelibs   :Laughing: 

La soluzione che ti avevo proposto era di rimuovere kde-base/kdepim-strigi-analyzer, in modo da poter procedere con l'aggiornamento. Non credo serva più, dopotutto.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Prima della richiesta di compilazione il sistema mi indica una serie di Use changes (abi_x86_32) che con gli aggiornamenti precedenti non avevo:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Sì, significa che ti compila anche le librerie a 32bit. Quando te le trovi richieste, è perché hai installato qualche programma che viene fornito solo a 32bit (tipo skype).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Visto che sono molte (più di 100) queste richieste esiste un modo per inserire la richiesta da riga di comando o si devono inserire in 
> 
> /etc/portage/package.use.
> ...

 

Bastava dire sì quando ti ha chiesto:

```

Would you like to add these changes to your config files? [Yes/No]

```

e le avrebbe aggiunte lui automaticamente   :Razz: 

----------

## Lux-68

Chiedo venia avrei dovuto prima avviare la compilazione invece di inviare questa richiesta.   :Embarassed: 

Infine ho effettuato le seguenti azioni:

1. Eliminare e installare le kdelibs, anche se non correttamente come  da te indicato.

2. Eliminato i pacchetti che davano problemi con le kdelibs: kdepim-strigi-analyzer, nepomuk.

3. Non ho più mascherato i pacchetti perché in realtà il sistema li ha riparati da solo. Come avevi indicato.

Avviando la compilazione mi ritrovo nella seguente situazione:

```

Would you like to add these changes to your config files? [Yes/No] yes

Autounmask changes successfully written.

 * IMPORTANT: 46 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- dev-libs/soprano-2.9.4::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Johannes Huber <johu@@gentoo.org> (13 Aug 2015)

# Nepomuk removal. Announced via portage news item on 2015/08/11.

# Removal in 30 days. Please switch to the default semantic desktop

# search engine Baloo by globally enabling semantic-destkop use

# flag or by using one of the provided kde/plasma desktop profiles.

- dev-db/virtuoso-server-6.1.6::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- dev-libs/shared-desktop-ontologies-0.11.0::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/nepomuk-widgets-4.14.3::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- dev-db/virtuoso-odbc-6.1.6::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/nepomuk-core-4.14.3::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=x11-proto/xproto-7.0.24[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?]" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-proto/xproto-7.0.28::gentoo (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- x11-proto/xproto-7.0.27::gentoo (masked by: )

(dependency required by "x11-libs/libXau-1.0.8::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "x11-libs/libxcb-1.11-r1::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "x11-libs/libX11-1.6.2::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "x11-libs/pango-1.36.8::gentoo[X]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "x11-libs/pangox-compat-0.0.2-r1::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "app-text/acroread-9.5.5-r3::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

In questo caso ho la versione di xproto 7.0.27 installata. Il sistema richiede uno dei due pacchetti mascherati.

Dovrei disinstallare i 5 pacchetti che richiedono tale versione o mascherare la versione richiesta dai pacchetti?

Scusa ancora. A volte la fretta non consiglia bene.

----------

## pierino_89

Prima di tutto devi occuparti di

```

 * IMPORTANT: 46 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating. 

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge 

 * man page to learn how to update config files. 

```

Dopodiché, tornando al problema, probabilmente hai smascherato qualcosa che a sua volta pretende altre cose più nuove (acrobat reader, a occhio).

Quello che ti cita sotto è una scaletta di dipendenze, che arriva fino ad "app-text/acroread" (@selected e @world sono genericamente gli elenchi delle cose che tu vuoi avere installate), di conseguenza dovrebbe essere costui l'unico colpevole. Anche perché le altre cose che cita sono sicuramente utilizzate da altri programmi, quindi non faresti un grande affare a rimuoverle.

Ricordati che Gentoo non si occupa di controllare per te se qualcosa dipende dall'ebuild che stai rimuovendo, quindi pensaci attentamente prima di usare "emerge -C"   :Wink: 

----------

## Lux-68

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Prima di tutto devi occuparti di
> 
> ```
> 
>  * IMPORTANT: 46 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating. 
> ...

 

Inanzittutto grazie della pazienza.

Ho risolto eliminando acroread e altri 5 pacchetti. La compilazione riuscita tranne 11 pacchetti che non pregiudicano l'utilizzo del sistema e che andrò con calma a verificare.  Era dal 2013  che non incontravo problemi così "gravi", anche se so che Gentoo non un sistema "facile".

----------

